# Swelling after shots...



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Hi
We gave our horses shots yesterday and Sheena is swelling in her neck (where the shot was given) and she dosnt like it to be touched. She's also acting odd, shes seeming nervous and showing the whites of her eyes.
I've started icing it and the swelling went down a little.
!HELP!


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I would call a vet. If you were to go to the doctor to get a shot, and you got swollen from it, they want you to come back too. A call never hurts, just to see if it's a typical side effect. Has she had this shot before? Or is a new one? What shot was it?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Ours will sometime get swelling and a stiff neck for a few days after their shots. If you have some DMSO put some of that on the swelling. It will go down in a few days. 
One remedy is to either split the shots up over a weeks time or give some on one side and some on the opposite side of the neck.

ETA- check to see if she is eating/drinking well. Sometimes they have a hard time getting the head down because of the stiffness in the neck. You may have to raise the water/food tank


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

It may be the place you gave the shot or the shot itself. Every so often this happens to my boy.

At our last shot clinic two of the mares got swelling so bad the vet had to come back out. I'd call the vet and let him know what you gave, the area you gave it and he might know of something better you can be doing.

Keep an eye on it. If it's a severe reaction it could get bad to worse very quick. Keep an eye on the horse's temp (will they let you take it?) if so, do that before you call the vet. They will want to know that.

Good luck.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

where on the neck was the shot? If it was too high up she might be developing an abcess. That's what happened to my mare when she was three. The BO gave her a five way too high up in her neck and her abcess got to the size of a football. She didn't want people even catching her in the pasture so that they wouldn't get near her neck. After it popped, it was fine. There is just a little knot on her neck now.

If it is an abcess, most likely the vet will either just give you bute and have you wait it out or depending on the size he might drain it.

keep us updated when you find out what it is.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Yep. Those abscesses can get nasty quick.

ETA: eventerdrew your avatar is REALLY cool!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks Solon! That's my 7 yo. 3/4 TB 1/4 Shire (AWB) mare, Uma.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Okay everyone sory i havnt replied!
Shes all better now...which is REALLY good because she was acting soooo abnormal but now shes fine.
Just a reaction... I guess...bad reaction!!


----------

